

Modern WebScript Syntax (1996) - rismay
https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/documentation/LegacyTechnologies/WebObjects/WebObjects_3.1/DevGuide/WebScript/ModernSyntax.html#REF54790

======
bwah
isn't it ironic?

